# Hornet's Weekly Sitdown Week 4



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

We have a LATE shooter.....as soon as Cherry gets his bow out of the case we will be ready to roll :wink:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

practice...i just finished my popcorn waiting!!!!!!


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

I'll be back, Rudolph is on. Kids you know:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well here we go....this week there are some MIA shooters....:zip:

Only 16 ukey: So this week won't last as long 


archerycharlie - 30 32 28 30 30 28 25 25 32 30 
erasmu - 31 30 30 31 30 32 31 28 29 27
dutchy - 33 33 33 32 33 31 33 32 33 32
spoon13 - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 31 32 32
nanayak - 30 29 27 28 29 29 27 30 29 27
Hornet - 32 31 32 32 32 31 32 30 32 33 
Crag - 32 30 31 32 31 33 30 31 30 32
Va Vince - 32 32 33 33 33 32 30 33 32 29
archerpap - 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 33 
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 31 33
Bill Hamlin - 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 32 33 
TN Archer - 32 33 33 32 32 33 33 33 32 31
Moparmatty - 32 31 29 31 32 32 31 30 31 32 
pennysdad - 32 33 33 32 33 32 31 31 32 32
blondstar- 30 32 30 33 30 32 30 30 31 30
CherryJu1ce - 33 33 33 31 32 32 32 31 33 30


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Craw!


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Where the heck is Mr. McHoyt!! :mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #1 and Charlie is gonna have to see if he can shoot better then a girl.....two of em actually. Blondstar and Nana meet the old guy back on the line. 

archerycharlie - *30 *32 28 30 30 28 25 25 32 30 
erasmu - 31 30 30 31 30 32 31 28 29 27
dutchy - 33 33 33 32 33 31 33 32 33 32
spoon13 - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 31 32 32
nanayak - *30 *29 27 28 29 29 27 30 29 27
Hornet - 32 31 32 32 32 31 32 30 32 33 
Crag - 32 30 31 32 31 33 30 31 30 32
Va Vince - 32 32 33 33 33 32 30 33 32 29
archerpap - 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 33 
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 31 33
Bill Hamlin - 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 32 33 
TN Archer - 32 33 33 32 32 33 33 33 32 31
Moparmatty - 32 31 29 31 32 32 31 30 31 32 
pennysdad - 32 33 33 32 33 32 31 31 32 32
blondstar- *30 *32 30 33 30 32 30 30 31 30
CherryJu1ce - 33 33 33 31 32 32 32 31 33 30


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TN ARCHER said:


> Where the heck is Mr. McHoyt!! :mg:


skeerredd I guess :noidea:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sweet.....looks like the cookies and pies will be ready to be consumed when the next shooter gets to the PINE. Nana start taking that foil off when you get over there 

archerycharlie - 30 32 28 30 30 28 25 25 32 30 
nanayak - 30 *29 *27 28 29 29 27 30 29 27
blondstar- 30 32 30 33 30 32 30 30 31 30


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #2....and who is gonna be the first one to bite into a baked good while Nana pulls their splinter?

we shall find out after erasmu and Crag duke it out

archerycharlie - 30 32 28 30 30 28 25 25 32 30 
erasmu - 31 *30 *30 31 30 32 31 28 29 27
dutchy - 33 33 33 32 33 31 33 32 33 32
spoon13 - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 31 32 32
Hornet - 32 31 32 32 32 31 32 30 32 33 
Crag - 32 *30 *31 32 31 33 30 31 30 32
Va Vince - 32 32 33 33 33 32 30 33 32 29
archerpap - 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 33 
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 31 33
Bill Hamlin - 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 32 33 
TN Archer - 32 33 33 32 32 33 33 33 32 31
Moparmatty - 32 31 29 31 32 32 31 30 31 32 
pennysdad - 32 33 33 32 33 32 31 31 32 32
blondstar- 30 32 30 33 30 32 30 30 31 30
CherryJu1ce - 33 33 33 31 32 32 32 31 33 30


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

looks like it's gonna be erasmu....now being a newbie....your not allowed to eat all the snacks on the PINE....this isn't a buffet 


erasmu - 31 30 30 31 30 32 31 28 29 27
Crag - 32 30 31 32 31 33 30 31 30 32


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm gonna have to find a new second job. These folks as expecting me to work. 

What did I miss??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #3....and whose it gonna be taking the ride down Splinter St? 

why Chuck....you know the way no need to get directions.....and Matty....say thank you to AC 

archerycharlie - 30 32 28 30 30 28 25 25 32 30 
dutchy - 33 33 33 32 33 31 33 32 33 32
spoon13 - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 31 32 32
Hornet - 32 31 32 32 32 31 32 30 32 33 
Crag - 32 30 31 32 31 33 30 31 30 32
Va Vince - 32 32 33 33 33 32 30 33 32 29
archerpap - 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 33 
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 31 33
Bill Hamlin - 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 32 33 
TN Archer - 32 33 33 32 32 33 33 33 32 31
Moparmatty - 32 31 29 31 32 32 31 30 31 32 
pennysdad - 32 33 33 32 33 32 31 31 32 32
blondstar- 30 32 30 33 30 32 30 30 31 30
CherryJu1ce - 33 33 33 31 32 32 32 31 33 30


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> looks like it's gonna be erasmu....now being a newbie....your not allowed to eat all the snacks on the PINE....this isn't a buffet
> 
> 
> erasmu - 31 30 30 31 30 32 31 28 29 27
> Crag - 32 30 31 32 31 33 30 31 30 32



Well, being new to this, I may not know any better. At least I will have some nice company there.


.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #4.....and the syrup sucker isn't safe this time.....looks like we may run out of snacks.....The Sub eating champ is on his way to the PINE

dutchy - 33 33 33 32 33 31 33 32 33 32
spoon13 - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 31 32 32
Hornet - 32 31 32 32 32 31 32 30 32 33
Crag - 32 30 31 32 31 33 30 31 30 32
Va Vince - 32 32 33 33 33 32 30 33 32 29
archerpap - 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 31 33
Bill Hamlin - 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 32 33
TN Archer - 32 33 33 32 32 33 33 33 32 31
Moparmatty - 32 31 29 *31 *32 32 31 30 31 32
pennysdad - 32 33 33 32 33 32 31 31 32 32
blondstar- 30 32 30 33 30 32 30 30 31 30
CherryJu1ce - 33 33 33 31 32 32 32 31 33 30


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> End #4.....and the syrup sucker isn't safe this time.....looks like we may run out of snacks.....The Sub eating champ is on his way to the PINE
> 
> dutchy - 33 33 33 32 33 31 33 32 33 32
> spoon13 - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 31 32 32
> ...


Isn't there a shootoff if me and Matty had the same score?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

CherryJu1ce said:


> Isn't there a shootoff if me and Matty had the same score?


oh yeah....:doh: You did sneak a 31 in there didn't you....what a stand up guy you are :wink:

Now get your butt on the line and Matty drop that cookie and pie :mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

well here we go.....The Syrup Sucker vs Chugga Jr :wink:


Moparmatty - 32 31 29 *31 *32 32 31 30 31 32
CherryJu1ce - 33 33 33 *31 *32 32 32 31 33 30


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

after 3 erras....these two seem to want to keep playing together....so go pull em and get back to the line.....matching 32s

Moparmatty - 32 31 29 31 *32 *32 31 30 31 32
CherryJu1ce - 33 33 33 31 *32 *32 32 31 33 30


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

CherryJu1ce said:


> Isn't there a shootoff if me and Matty had the same score?


Dang brother. Don't believe I woulda told that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Good lord....are you two in to each other or something? :noidea: Tied again :doh:



Moparmatty - 32 31 29 31 32 *32 *31 30 31 32
CherryJu1ce - 33 33 33 31 32 *32 *32 31 33 30


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> Dang brother. Don't believe I woulda told that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Your out next end for playing by chewy rules


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Dang brother. Don't believe I woulda told that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Lol it's just a game for me...might as well keep it honest.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Your out next end for playing by chewy rules


My times coming. Don't rush it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Matty and Juice what a battle :clap: But the guy from NY is da wiener.....

Matty you should have worn your shorts from Nats....he is a lefty and would have been distracted :chortle:

Now you can finish your snack though 

Moparmatty - 32 31 29 31 32 32 *31 *30 31 32
CherryJu1ce - 33 33 33 31 32 32 32 31 33 30


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

CherryJu1ce said:


> Lol it's just a game for me...might as well keep it honest.


Just a little Jerry Clower for the folks at home.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Good lord....are you two in to each other or something? :noidea: Tied again :doh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't he and I shoot almost identical scores in Mechanicsburg this summer too? Weird...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #5....blondy I hope your not allergic to PINE....but wait your a nurse anyway so you should be able to take care of yourself if you are 


dutchy - 33 33 33 32 33 31 33 32 33 32
spoon13 - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 31 32 32
Hornet - 32 31 32 32 32 31 32 30 32 33
Crag - 32 30 31 32 31 33 30 31 30 32
Va Vince - 32 32 33 33 33 32 30 33 32 29
archerpap - 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 31 33
Bill Hamlin - 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 32 33
TN Archer - 32 33 33 32 32 33 33 33 32 31
pennysdad - 32 33 33 32 33 32 31 31 32 32
blondstar- 30 32 30 33 *30 *32 30 30 31 30
CherryJu1ce - 33 33 33 31 32 32 32 31 33 30


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

CherryJu1ce said:


> Didn't he and I shoot almost identical scores in Mechanicsburg this summer too? Weird...


No that was you and I....he was a few behind us


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End # 6.....and ONE of you is gonna get lucky.....cuz I am only sending ONE to the PINE this end....Happy Belated Turkey Day :wink:

dutchy, Hornet, and spooner....to the line for a battle for a seat on the PINE 


dutchy - 33 33 33 32 33 *31 *33 32 33 32
spoon13 - 33 32 32 33 33 *31 *32 31 32 32
Hornet - 32 31 32 32 32 *31 *32 30 32 33
Crag - 32 30 31 32 31 33 30 31 30 32
Va Vince - 32 32 33 33 33 32 30 33 32 29
archerpap - 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 31 33
Bill Hamlin - 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 32 33
TN Archer - 32 33 33 32 32 33 33 33 32 31
pennysdad - 32 33 33 32 33 32 31 31 32 32
CherryJu1ce - 33 33 33 31 32 32 32 31 33 30


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

dutchy your safe.....spooner you and me punk 

dutchy - 33 33 33 32 33 31 33 32 33 32
spoon13 - 33 32 32 33 33 31 *32 *31 32 32
Hornet - 32 31 32 32 32 31 *32 *30 32 33


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Beat by CherryJuice. My shooting has come to an all time low. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

well Matty we shared a room at Nats now we are sharing PINE :doh: 

spoon13 - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 31 32 32
Hornet - 32 31 32 32 32 31 32 *30 *32 33


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Moparmatty said:


> Beat by CherryJuice. My shooting has come to an all time low. :wink:


:chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Moparmatty said:


> Beat by CherryJuice. My shooting has come to an all time low. :wink:


not as bad as getting set down by a Carowhine....wait I forget again....he get's a pass....but still not as bad although he has been getting lessons from Trail :wink:

at least my guy shot a Hoyt :chortle:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> dutchy your safe.....spooner you and me punk
> 
> dutchy - 33 33 33 32 33 31 33 32 33 32
> spoon13 - 33 32 32 33 33 31 *32 *31 32 32
> Hornet - 32 31 32 32 32 31 *32 *30 32 33


How's that working for ya??. (as he sneaks away)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> not as bad as getting set down by a Carowhine....wait I forget again....he get's a pass....but still not as bad although he has been getting lessons from Trail :wink:
> 
> at least my guy shot a Hoyt :chortle:


Hey now!!! That was MY secret!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End # 7...and this time we are sending TWO over to PINE Heaven 

Crag you had a nice round....but it's time for you to SIT DOWN......
VaVince.....you'll be fine once you get used to those new sticks....but for now it's SPLINTER time :doh:

dutchy - 33 33 33 32 33 31 33 32 33 32
spoon13 - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 31 32 32
Crag - 32 30 31 32 31 33 *30 *31 30 32
Va Vince - 32 32 33 33 33 32 *30 *33 32 29
archerpap - 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 31 33
Bill Hamlin - 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 32 33
TN Archer - 32 33 33 32 32 33 33 33 32 31
pennysdad - 32 33 33 32 33 32 31 31 32 32
CherryJu1ce - 33 33 33 31 32 32 32 31 33 30


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> How's that working for ya??. (as he sneaks away)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You won this round.....next time your in trouble 



Spoon13 said:


> Hey now!!! That was MY secret!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


not anymore....:wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> Hey now!!! That was MY secret!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




```

```
whatever it is, it's workin'... nice round !!


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> not as bad as getting set down by a Carowhine....wait I forget again....he get's a pass....but still not as bad although he has been getting lessons from Trail :wink:
> 
> at least my guy shot a Hoyt :chortle:


That S4 with the Mini M-Pro cam is a shooter...despite having to shoot higher poundage to combat that 80% let-off...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> whatever it is, it's workin'... nice round !!


Thanks Paaw. Got rid of the 29s and the 30s. Now I gotta work on the 31s.

BTW- Wheres your score?? I didn't see it. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #8....and it's seems spoon spoke a little too soon...he is in another shoot off battle with Ju1ce and pennysdad.....

who is gonna be the safe ONE? 

dutchy - 33 33 33 32 33 31 33 32 33 32
spoon13 - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 *31 *32 32
archerpap - 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 31 33
Bill Hamlin - 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 32 33
TN Archer - 32 33 33 32 32 33 33 33 32 31
pennysdad - 32 33 33 32 33 32 31 *31 *32 32
CherryJu1ce - 33 33 33 31 32 32 32 *31 *33 30


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

CherryJu1ce said:


> That S4 with the Mini M-Pro cam is a shooter...despite having to shoot higher poundage to combat that 80% let-off...




```

```
now that's an interesting thought....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

CherryJu1ce said:


> That S4 with the Mini M-Pro cam is a shooter...despite having to shoot higher poundage to combat that 80% let-off...


I hear ya....no way I could do that.:nono: I am having enough trouble with the dag on smooth C2...can't wait to get my new limbs to go back to spirals


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> now that's an interesting thought....


why is that.....it's all about holding weight my friend....:wink:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> Thanks Paaw. Got rid of the 29s and the 30s. Now I gotta work on the 31s.
> 
> BTW- Wheres your score?? I didn't see it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




```

```
been hanging around air force bases tooo much... my score is camoflauged-stealthed-and cloaked.... heheheeeeee....:zip:


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> now that's an interesting thought....


It's all about holding weight for me...these guys that talk purely about draw weight for indoors kill me...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> End #8....and it's seems spoon spoke a little too soon...he is in another shoot off battle with Ju1ce and pennysdad.....
> 
> who is gonna be the safe ONE?


NOT IT!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Holy cow....that yound whipper snapper Chugga Jr survived again:faint: 

spoon and pennysdad....you gotta love the smell of PINE and PIE though 

spoon13 - 33 32 32 33 33 31 32 31 *32 *32
pennysdad - 32 33 33 32 33 32 31 31 *32 *32
CherryJu1ce - 33 33 33 31 32 32 32 31 33 30


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> why is that.....it's all about holding weight my friend....:wink:




```

```
only if you can get it _too_ the holding weight...


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Holy cow....that yound whipper snapper Chugga Jr survived again:faint:
> 
> spoon and pennysdad....you gotta love the smell of PINE and PIE though
> 
> ...


My time is coming soon. Can someone pass the chocolate chip cookies and pumpkin pie? I swear I won't hog it too much...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Holy cow....that yound whipper snapper Chugga Jr survived again:faint:
> 
> spoon and pennysdad....you gotta love the smell of PINE and PIE though
> 
> ...


So close, yet so far away. One of these days I swear.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

CherryJu1ce said:


> It's all about holding weight for me...these guys that talk purely about draw weight for indoors kill me...


You and me both....I may be shooting 62-63 lbs come LAS....I know Reo shot 66lbs in Vegas last year 



Spoon13 said:


> NOT IT!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


your crystal ball appears to be giving you false readings :doh:


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> You and me both....I may be shooting 62-63 lbs come LAS....I know Reo shot 66lbs in Vegas last year
> 
> 
> 
> your crystal ball appears to be giving you false readings :doh:


I was under the impression that Reo only shot poundages in the high 40s...?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> You and me both....I may be shooting 62-63 lbs come LAS....I know Reo shot 66lbs in Vegas last year
> 
> 
> 
> your crystal ball appears to be giving you false readings :doh:


I meant it as NOT SAFE. Did Nana make Bourbon balls again??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #9....and oh my goood-nesss the King of Hornet's Sitdown's is getting set down....now podium finish for X Hunter this week :faint: Someone teach that kid how to remove a PINE splinter 

bill and TN to the line for a shoot off 

dutchy - 33 33 33 32 33 31 33 32 33 32
archerpap - 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 33
X Hunter - 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 33 *31 *33
Bill Hamlin - 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 *32 *33
TN Archer - 32 33 33 32 32 33 33 33 *32 *31
CherryJu1ce - 33 33 33 31 32 32 32 31 33 30


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> End #9....and oh my goood-nesss the King of Hornet's Sitdown's is getting set down....now podium finish for X Hunter this week :faint: Someone teach that kid how to remove a PINE splinter
> 
> bill and TN to the line for a shoot off
> 
> ...




```

```
if all of you hit LAS... it's going to be an interesting year... very nice shooting :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Thank goodness for Bill....or all the Va boys would be resting on the PINE.....

sorry TN.....guess you moved to the wrong state :embara:


Bill Hamlin - 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 32 33
TN Archer - 32 33 33 32 32 33 33 33 32 *31*


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

End #10....and who is gonna be left to pick up there first win? :noidea:

CJ...great showing buddy....but it ain't good enough....PINE time for you....maybe if you had the blue jackets and a shoot thru.... :zip:

but it's also time to pass the dutchy over to the PINE.... but not so fast on the splinters.....you did get 3rd place this week :wink:


dutchy - 33 33 33 32 33 31 33 32 33 *32*
archerpap - 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 33
Bill Hamlin - 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 32 33
CherryJu1ce - 33 33 33 31 32 32 32 31 33 *30*


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I knew that end was going to get me on the pine!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

and in this corner.....we have a guy that is a regular in the FINALS and a guy that keeps coming close......

archerpap - 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 33
Bill Hamlin - 33 32 33 33 32 32 32 32 32 33

will the giant Tweezers be going to Pa or VA? :noidea:

quick Bill hang up a green Vegas face and you'll have a shot


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> End #10....and who is gonna be left to pick up there first win? :noidea:
> 
> CJ...great showing buddy....but it ain't good enough....PINE time for you....maybe if you had the blue jackets and a shoot thru.... :zip:
> 
> ...


Those freakin' 8s will get ya every time....the Blue Jackets wouldn't have saved that one. They're only good for bouncing off trees and cinderblocks. Nothing like ending the night on a sore note...but a satisfactory showing nonetheless! Pass the cookies and Labatts!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

CherryJu1ce said:


> Those freakin' 8s will get ya every time. Nothing like ending the night on a sore note...but a satisfactory showing nonetheless! Pass the cookies and Labatts!


:darkbeer: Best I can do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> End #9....and oh my goood-nesss the King of Hornet's Sitdown's is getting set down....now podium finish for X Hunter this week :faint: Someone teach that kid how to remove a PINE splinter
> 
> bill and TN to the line for a shoot off
> 
> ...



Now let me ask you this how the HELL do I hit 2 10's in the same end with 2712's and neither of em snag an X??

Oh well there is always next week....

Go Bill!!!! Bring it home for VA!!!!

Southpaaw grab me a cold one!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

CherryJu1ce said:


> Those freakin' 8s will get ya every time....the Blue Jackets wouldn't have saved that one. They're only good for bouncing off trees and cinderblocks. Nothing like ending the night on a sore note...but a satisfactory showing nonetheless! Pass the cookies and Labatts!




Labatts ukey:


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Labatts ukey:


I could always grab a 30 rack of PBR for like $13, dude...


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Now let me ask you this how the HELL do I hit 2 10's in the same end with 2712's and neither of em snag an X??
> 
> Oh it's easy Brad. I've hit 3 10's lots of times already with 27's. Talk about a real confidence boost when that happens!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well folks here we go...who is gonna be Da Champ? 

since we have 15 shooters this week......we are starting on end 15.....

and it looks like archerpap has sent Bill to the PINE.....

archerpap - 33 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 33
Bill Hamlin - 33 32 33 33 *32 *32 32 32 32 33

Let's have a big hand for our Week 4 CHAMP.....ARCHERPAP :clap:

nice shooting Bill :clap:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

archerpap said:


> X Hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Now let me ask you this how the HELL do I hit 2 10's in the same end with 2712's and neither of em snag an X??
> ...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

X Hunter said:


> Now let me ask you this how the HELL do I hit 2 10's in the same end with 2712's and neither of em snag an X??
> 
> Oh well there is always next week....
> 
> ...




```

```
youngsters never learn !!.... although;.... i do owe you a case or two...:whoo:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

CherryJu1ce said:


> I could always grab a 30 rack of PBR for like $13, dude...


ok....Ju1ce is only allowed to kick in $ at LAS for beer....he can't buy. We aren't in college....that's you. We got X Hunter off pee water now looks like we have to work on you


----------



## Hammer X (May 20, 2008)

Nice shooting archerpap. That string of 32's got me. :darkbeer:


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Well folks here we go...who is gonna be Da Champ?
> 
> since we have 15 shooters this week......we are starting on end 15.....
> 
> ...


Nice shooting!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Great shooting guys. Another fine week of Archery Excellence.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> ok....Ju1ce is only allowed to kick in $ at LAS for beer....he can't buy. We aren't in college....that's you. We got X Hunter off pee water now looks like we have to work on you


I forgot...you guys drink that expensive stuff like Busch and Miller. :chortle:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> ok....Ju1ce is only allowed to kick in $ at LAS for beer....he can't buy. We aren't in college....that's you. We got X Hunter off pee water now looks like we have to work on you


I'm thinking Corona. Anybody else???
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> I'm thinking Corona. Anybody else???
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Good God man...you trying to make me vomet in my mouth or something???


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks Bill, nice shooting yourself. The week off helped me out. I shortened my DL with a different set of cams, got it all tuned...don't need one of those "crackerized bows". Last night I made up a 1/2 dozen new 27's with pro point pins, shot them in, and ran off a 600/56. Now if only I can do that at LAS in a few weeks, I'll be grinnin from ear to ear!!!!!!!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

CherryJu1ce said:


> Good God man...you trying to make me vomet in my mouth or something???


Mexican Employment Security
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

what..???... no olympia fans out here...??? !!!!

:chortle::chortle:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

well-well-well.. fl lefty is lurking... get a target and shoot !! show us how that PE works..........

:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> I'm thinking Corona. Anybody else???
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


sounds good to me.....although on Fri and Sat nights I drink the brown stuff....

someone pass the JACK


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

south-paaw said:


> what..???... no olympia fans out here...??? !!!!
> 
> :chortle::chortle:


Isn't that between the Dasani and the Deer Park??:dontknow:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

south-paaw said:


> well-well-well.. fl lefty is lurking... get a target and shoot !!
> 
> :darkbeer:


and he brought bubbleguts with him


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> sounds good to me.....although on Fri and Sat nights I drink the brown stuff....
> 
> someone pass the JACK


Isle de Jura?


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

spoon13 said:


> isn't that between the dasani and the deer park??:dontknow:
> _posted via mobile device_




```

```



brown hornet said:


> and he brought bubbleguts with him :d




```

```
:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

CherryJu1ce said:


> Good God man...you trying to make me vomet in my mouth or something???


better then doing it on the floor.....and ONE person ukey: in their mouth because they are used to drinking doodie is better then a room full of people fighting over the bathroom to puke in me and the Leprechaun's room


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Great shooting everyone!

You might know the week X decides to drop a few I blow up on the last end!
:doh:


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> better then doing it on the floor.....and ONE person ukey: in their mouth because they are used to drinking doodie is better then a room full of people fighting over the bathroom to puke in me and the Leprechaun's room


:chortle: Did that happen last year?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

CherryJu1ce said:


> :chortle: Did that happen last year?


Nope....but a few probably thought about it in the morning.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Well we'll see everybody again next week. Maybe I can get rid of that dam 9 that keeps folllowing me around.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

field14 I see ya lurkin' 

turn in a score next week buddy 

Speaking of next week....I may get one of you to run the shoot next week....Wed is my B-Day


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

CherryJu1ce said:


> Isle de Jura?


this isn't the Gold Tip forum....speak english


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> this isn't the Gold Tip forum....speak english




```

```
~ K ?

heheheheheheeeeee.....


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> field14 I see ya lurkin'
> 
> turn in a score next week buddy
> 
> Speaking of next week....I may get one of you to run the shoot next week....Wed is my B-Day


Mr. McHoyt and my self will be shooting the Presley's shoot this weekend. We will get to meet field14.

Y'all keep your fingers crossed for us !


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

TN ARCHER said:


> Mr. McHoyt and my self will be shooting the Presley's shoot this weekend. We will get to meet field14.
> 
> Y'all keep your fingers crossed for us !




```

```
bring the frozen yogurt... it might get 'ya an xtra x or 2 !!... heheheeee

good luck.. keep us posted :darkbeer:!!...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Good shooting everyone. Well..........everyone one except me. ukey:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Moparmatty said:


> Good shooting everyone. Well..........everyone one except me. ukey:


Trust me we knew what you meant!!!! specification wasn't needed


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

X Hunter said:


> Trust me we knew what you meant!!!! specification wasn't needed


:chortle:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

X Hunter said:


> Trust me we knew what you meant!!!! specification wasn't needed


WOW!!!!!!!!!!! It's a good thing I like you Brad.

My B-Stinger's longer than your B-Stinger. :chortle:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Moparmatty said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!!!! It's a good thing I like you Brad.
> 
> My B-Stinger's longer than your B-Stinger. :chortle:


I dont care 33" is plenty for my applications!!! Not to mention a 12" back bar!!!:mg:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

X Hunter said:


> I dont care 33" is plenty for my applications!!! Not to mention a 12" back bar!!!:mg:


Maybe some day mine will actually be put to good use.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Moparmatty said:


> Maybe some day mine will actually be put to good use.


Doubt it... It will probably spend years in your basement telling you this is the year it does somethin with it's life!!! Only to fail miserbly and get beat by hornet yet again!!!


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

good shooting everybody! see yas next week


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

X Hunter said:


> Doubt it... It will probably spend years in your basement telling you this is the year it does somethin with it's life!!! Only to fail miserbly and get beat by hornet yet again!!!


:mg:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Labatts ukey:


Why do you think we send that stuff South!ukey:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Wow we need to get some more shooters on the line. That went by so fast i missed it. Good luck at Prestley's all that are going. C ya there.:wink:


----------

